# Which to choose Delat or Jet



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

As a fairly new turner that has been using his Shopsmith and an old Craftsman lathe, I now have the opprotunity to buy a Delta 1642 that is less than 2 yrs old and in excellent condition for $1,000. But a new Jet 1642 is is only $600 more. I don't know the real differences in these lathes and would love to hear your comments that could help me make a decision.
Pat Harris
Lexington, SC


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pat if it were me I would go for the Jet. It is just a better lathe and a 5 yr warranty. I have turned on two 1642's and the Nova DVR XP when I was looking but ended up with the Nova DVR XP because I needed a smaller footprint for my shop. I have since downsized some (sold my jointer and planer) so added a bed extension. I am not sorry with my choice but I probably would have gotten the Jet if room wouldn't have been a issue. The Jet 1642 is a excellent lathe and can be had as either a 1.5 hp 110V or a 2 hp 220V. I would go with the 2hp if you have 220V in your shop. I don't so would have went with the 1.5 hp. 

Now I have had two delta lathes (been turning 3 1/2 yrs) and their customer service does not exist. I had problems with both and was not a happy camper. I had a delta bandsaw and the motor shaft broke right at the armature. The replacement motor cost more that the bandsaw.


----------

